# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Victoria nicknames?

## Remington

Quick question:  My name is Victoria, and I know how to spell it in Russian, my question is the diminiuative informal version.  Is it Vika?  are there any others? 
Thanks!

----------


## joysof

Vika is certainly _a_ diminutive form of the name.

----------


## ElenaSerleva

> Quick question:  My name is Victoria, and I know how to spell it in Russian, my question is the diminiuative informal version.  Is it Vika?  are there any others? 
> Thanks!

 
Viktoria-Vika-Vikenka-Vikochka-Vikushka

----------


## Ljosha

Викуся, Викуля 
Виксан (familiar and matey but not really a "pet" name; could be used for a butch kind of girl) 
Виксанчик (now that 's matey and a pet name).

----------


## VendingMachine

I remember a Vika from where I used to live a coupla years ago - everyone was calling her Vichka (В*и*чка), but that's not very polite. Not rude, but you wouldn't really say that to someone you're shagging. Unless, of course, you're into dirty talk. Know what I mean?

----------


## Ljosha

> I remember a Vika from where I used to live a coupla years ago - everyone was calling her Vichka (В*и*чка), but that's not very polite.

 Again, it depends on how familiar terms you are with the person. In a friendly matey democratic  ::  way Vichka is OK. We used that for a co-worker besides the other petnames. It was OK. But we were a close-knitted friendly team there. Could sound patronizing, yes, but with us long-time buddies it was ok.

----------

А как насчет варианта Виктоша? Звучит необыкновенно нежно

----------


## Ljosha

> А как насчет варианта Виктоша? Звучит необыкновенно нежно

 Согласен. Мило.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

An American once called one Russian Vika "Викитулия".   ::  
I know this girl, and she is also sometimes named "Викча" by closeset friends.   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

Вичара. Вичарка. Виченция.

----------


## maksufa

Викус, Викинг, Queen Victoria, 
Вика с Мозамбика, Вичка-спичка, Вичка-истеричка

----------


## pranki

Oh my God! The most part of given names are so rare and individual (and sometimes stupid!), but you put them as common in daily life! OK, it's easy to invent any number of such names, but why?

----------

Винчита, Викчанская, Викчор, Википедия, Виффчик, Викоза

----------


## Rtyom

Википедия?   ::   Ну это уж совсем...

----------


## Lampada

Мою подружку Викторию все звали Вита.  Вита - нормальное имя.  "Вика"  это уже для разнообразия и как-то несерьёзно звучит. 
Да, решила походить по Yandex.ru.  Вот что нашла на одном русском форуме (я с Украины): http://www.good-cook.ru/forum/index.php ... =291&st=90  
"На Украине мне кажется все имя Виктория переделывают в Вита. Я первый раз когда услышала, спросила, а как полное имя, говорят Виктория. Я была в шоке.  У нас в Караганде только Вика - Викуша называли. Оказывается Вита - это Виталина если правильно." 
И стишок: 
В И К Т О Р И Я
Хорошенькая девочка,
Цветочек озорной,
В кудряшках веет ленточка
Зеленою волной.
Виктория-малышка -
Радость для родителей,
Ее повсюду слышно,
Где слышно победителей!
Мамулю и папулю 
За руки берет
Кудрявая Викуля,
И их вперед ведет!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Неплохой стишок. Оттуда же?

----------


## Lampada

> Неплохой стишок. Оттуда же?

 С того же форума, ссылку на которую я там же и привела: http://www.good-cook.ru/forum/index.php ... =291&st=90 
Там девочки натащили много стишков про имена.

----------

